# Eklavya- the royal guard songs.



## Projjwal (Jan 10, 2007)

hi,
    anybody got the songs of Eklavya- the royal guard pls post link or mail me at projjwalsen@yahoo.com


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

first of all - wrong section

second - no piracy entertained here

third - did the sound track release


----------

